# Pettiest reason you down rated someone



## itendstonight (Feb 10, 2019)

We know passengers like to down rate drivers for stupid stuff out of our control. What is the pettiest reason you down rated a passenger who was otherwise fine?


----------



## RabbleRouser (Apr 30, 2019)

Every passenger gets 5 ⭐ and I move on to the next.
Low rating one of Uber’s Paying clients
hurts the disposable nonemployee lots more than the pax.

ie. Algorithms determine u don’t like Uber’s source of revenue.
Results: reduced quantity of valued paying client requests are sent to U


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

itendstonight said:


> What is the pettiest reason you down rated a passenger who was otherwise fine?


Because I can.


----------



## welikecamping (Nov 27, 2018)

My reasons are not petty.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

I don't need a reason to down rate. :smiles:


----------



## Jacktheripx (Apr 24, 2019)

For me, slamming the door is always a deduction of one star.


----------



## Seekay (Sep 6, 2018)

Door slam is a definite lower-than-five. That plus odor, rudeness, or talking on phone loudly on speaker/playing music equals a one-star.


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

All rides where I make less than $10 get an instant 1*.


----------



## Jacktheripx (Apr 24, 2019)

Seekay said:


> Door slam is a definite lower-than-five. That plus odor, rudeness, or talking on phone loudly on speaker/playing music equals a one-star.


Yeah, the intentional ones are all 1 stars. I'm talking about the ones that close it harder than normal (for various reasons since they might think doors normally close that hard, or their older car doors take harder to close). I have a sign on both back seats stating "please close the doors gently". You can't miss the sign.


----------



## jojomo (Jun 25, 2019)

not petty....but one time a very drunk pax asked me if I liked to be choked NOT an exciting ride


----------



## PioneerXi (Apr 20, 2018)

itendstonight said:


> What is the pettiest reason you down rated a passenger who was otherwise fine?


They got in my car.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Minimum ride and no tip: 1 star (3 Lyft)

Making me wait 2+ mins: -1 star

Smelling like an ashtray: -1 star

Talking on phone excessively or listening to videos: -1 star

Bringing an animal without asking: 1 star (3 Lyft)

Stop or drive thru that takes over 2 mins: 1 star (3 Lyft)

Eating food or drinking without asking: 1 star (3 Lyft)


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

OP said pettiest reason. Here's mine:

- couple were talking about Nascar or Indy 500 fans and basically ripping on them, like they're uncivilized or even subhuman. I think I gave them 4* because I had a feeling they wouldn't tip. It was also a short trip. Long trips increase my tolerance of BS.


----------



## Gtown Driver (Aug 26, 2018)

I don't low star anyone unless they give me a real reason to and it's going to be a 2 or a 1. If you're actually rating people 4s or 3s you must be having a slow day lol. It's either 5 or destroy them.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Mista T said:


> Minimum ride and no tip: 1 star (3 Lyft)
> 
> Making me wait 2+ mins: -1 star
> 
> ...


So 100% of Lyft pax get 1*


----------



## EM1 (Apr 28, 2019)

jojomo said:


> not petty....but one time a very drunk pax asked me if I liked to be choked NOT an exciting ride


And the appropriate response is 'yes, AFTER I punch, stab, kick and hurt my partner'.

Class dismissed.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

mbd said:


> So 100% of Lyft pax get 1*


Yes, I give out a lot of 3* on Lyft.

But, I always check within 24 hrs for tips, and re-rate accordingly, if they leave a tip.

Wouldn't want to block myself from someone who actually helps me earn more than minimum wage


----------



## tomabq (Jan 14, 2015)

Anytime I find out they're either a bartender, waitress or stripper they always get 1 ?! It rarely backfires on me!


----------



## Christina Green (Jan 27, 2019)

Pax - Waitress or waiter that does not tip. 3


----------



## Roadmasta (Aug 4, 2017)

Taking the garbage out before getting into the car.


----------



## Ovaro (Dec 18, 2018)

I down rate other fellow drivers who claimed that they will tip me on the app. As a driver, you should know that such line should not be used. If you are really going to tip, simply stay quiet and do so. Whenever I am using the service, I simply thank the driver for his/her time and service, will exit the car accordingly, won’t slam the doors, and will tip.


----------

